# Looking for a good Grilled fish taco recipe



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

With some type of salsa or pico. YUMM


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Try here .http://www.google.com/search?source...s+recipe&gs_upl=0l0l0l6359lllllllllll0&aqi=g5


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank you Paul. I did look there, I just thought maybe someone had a specific recipe they really liked.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I posted on TOS you posted on.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

i like to grill redfish on the halfshell (butter, onion powder, garlic powder, creole seasoning of your choice, and some lemon zest) cook till fish falkes away from shell, corn or flour tortillas heated on the grill, some spicy slaw with corn in it and your choice of hot sauce i make my own pico and mix with the slaw.


----------



## FishinNutz (Dec 31, 2009)

Fish Tacos

Cube Mahi (or your favorite) into about 1 to 1-1/2" chunks and marinade in Zesty Italian dressing and powdered fajita seasoning (Fiesta Mesquite flavored if you're in Texas).

While it's marinating, I make homemade Pico De Gallo:

1 large ripe tomato, diced
1 large Jalapeno, chopped (remove the membrane if you want less spicyness)
1/2 med. Red Onion, chopped
small handful of Cilantro, chopped
Mix above ingredients and squeeze in the juice of 1/2 lime.

I cook the fish on the grill, then serve in corn tortillas (heated on the grill) with refried black beans, diced avocado, pico de gallo, shredded cheese (optional), and shredded lettuce or cabbage...add salsa or remoulade sauce to taste

On the side, I serve refried black beans & spanish rice. Don't waste time making the spanish rice...buy Uncle Bens prepared rice...just pop the pouch in the microwave for 90 seconds & it's as good as any.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

redfish,drum,whiting, spanish macs, snapper..etc.
coat skin-on fish filets w/ italian dressing or olive oil, then sprinkle w/ cajun or salt,pepper garlic mix.
grill till flakes
heat corn tortillas or lightly fry till soft.
most times you'll need to double tortillas to hold everything
so, to a warm slightly salted corn tortilla, add...
grilled fish
fine chopped cabbage
chopped cilantro
green salsa
squeeze of lime
repeat.
really good w/ cold beer on a hot day


----------



## Spectrout0276 (Jul 29, 2012)

I use this recipe with trout, red, or flounder. I blacken the fish in a cast iron skillet. I like HEB's blackening season. Next I cook corn tortillas in oil until they are soft. Put the fish on the tortilla, add some chipotle mayo, pico de gallo, and then thinly shredded cabbage. I love this recipe. It's quick and delicious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

*taco's*

Put some Chef Paul Prudhommes Seafood Magic on the fish and let sit awhile. Just put a little olive oil and some butter in a fry pan and throw the fish in for about two minutes a side for trout, a little longer if a thick redfish fillet. Serve with fresh lemon wedge. Forget the grill, this is the best!

Just enough oil and butter to cook it, not a lot. You could grill it, but this is better.


----------



## DeepRiver (Oct 2, 2014)

Here is what we do in our I&E SHop.

We season and pan fry flounder fillets lightly in butter till they get a light brown crust on them. At the same time we are pan heating corn tacos in light butter.

Seasoning of choice: Experiment with this but I like Tony's!

Others are making home made Pico.

Fixings
Fresh cabbage mix
Shredder cheese
Srirachi Mayo - Buy at HEB
Spicy Ranch
Regular RAnch
Tartar sauce 
Fresh sliced avacados
Throw down some freshly chopped hot peppers of your choice
or whatever other sauce you may want to throw out there

When it's already just build it like you want it. ENJOY!


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

I like to use Goya mojo on the filets and grill...

corn tortillas cooked directly on gas stove top (don't skip this step)

homemade pico...tomato, onion, jalapeno, cilantro, lime

for a rather nice twist I add a tablespoon of mae ploy sweet chili sauce to the pico 

try that...and lmk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I ain't never ate a bad one,,Mango salsa is a great twist.Pico and fine shred cabb.Most important is that squeeze of lime on it right before you dive in


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm with cva.Papasita's in Ft.Worth has mango salsa.Theirs has an extra big tortilla,fish fillet,and cabbage.Theirs is simplier than most,and much better than all others around here.It took me a long time to order fish taco's because it sounded so California hippy yuppy like.It's now my favorite at home and out.


----------

